# Bridge City Tools sale



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

For those that don't know, the old Bridge City Tools will be closing on Tuesday. They are having a Warehouse Closeout Sale with everything 30% off with coupon code: THEEND 

It's sad to see another American icon gone. :crying2:


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Whelp, that honestly sucks


-T


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, well, when BCT closed the first time, years ago, then reopened later under new ownership, they quit honoring their warranties. Now, according to their website, they are not closing, but coming under the ownership of Harvey Industries and all manufacturing will henceforth be done in China. Where are you getting your information, J.C.? I can't find your info on their site. According to John's Blog, it's all on ebay. I looked and I cannot see that they are at all discounted.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

"When BCT closed the first time, years ago, then reopened later under new ownership." Huh, John started it in 1983 and is still in charge until August 1.


Technically, yes there will still be a Bridge City Tools but in name only. The things he is selling on ebay are all the past tools that were on display in the showroom and not discounted. The current in stock tools are for sale on the Bridge City web site. You need to use coupon code: THEEND Put something in the shopping cart and apply the coupon code, you'll see.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I looked, and many things are not in stock. When I clicked on the "In Stock" link, I did not see any "must have" items. The good stuff appears to be gone already. It is worth taking a look, but don't have high expectations.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

JC, I will not vouch for my memory's infallibility, but in the years after I bought my CS12, it came with a lifetime warranty. If I ever needed it resquared, I could send it to BCTW with $5 for return shipping and they would resquare it and send it back. I did this twice, a couple of years apart, but the last time, when I looked on their website, it had stated that BCTW had closed down. Some time later, I'd looked them up again and they had reopened. I called them up to ask about the status and I seem to recall that there was new ownership. The woman I spoke with told me that they would not honor the old warranties. This might be 15 or more years ago. So I'm a bit unclear about what exactly went down back then.


----------

